# Shashi Tharoor introduces bill to amend Section 377



## Desmond (Dec 16, 2015)

But will this pass is the question.



> Mumbai: Lok Sabha MP Shashi Tharoor has introduced a private member’s bill which seeks to amend Section 377 of the Indian Penal Code (IPC) that criminalizes homosexuality.
> .
> .
> .



Source: Shashi Tharoor introduces bill to amend Section 377 - Livemint


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 16, 2015)

It'd be a real shame if it didnt.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2015)

Absolutely Shameful
Gay bill brings out bigotry



> Tharoor's plea to introduce the bill was rejected by 71-24 with MPs shouting "NO, NO" even before the voting began.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah. Shame that they didn't even debate it.


----------

